# Connections in Cuba?



## JohnHuntington (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm going on a (legal) photography trip to Cuba next month, and thought I might try to stop by and see what the state of entertainment technology is there. Does anyone have any contacts there? Please contact me back channel so as not to clutter up the board.

Thanks!

John
www.controlgeek.net


----------

